# Fry!!



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I was looking in my 5 gallon tank that i had tried to breed danios and i recently saw fry swimming in it!! i cant get a picture of them since they are so small, but i will try! im soo happy!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats dude! finally!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats Stripes! Good to know your efforts have paid off!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well rght now its bed time, but tomorrow ill try to get pics of both the parents and the babies! im so excited!!!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good for you Stripes... BTW, what are you feeding the babys?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

tomorrow im going to ps to buy some hikari first bites. i noticed them a week after they should have hatched (i tried to breed the danios but thought i had no success so i never checked) so im guessing they were feeding off of the plants or microorganisms. ty for the congrats


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

congrats dude!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats on the fry!


----------

